# Novel Cover Art (By Slaine)



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey guys, this artwork is done by Slaine but for the cover art of my Novel, Wolf Born.


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

that is just stunning to the point of speechlessness,:scare:
and as soon as i can,
i'll give him max rep for this ,thanks for sharing it Vali thunderaxe


(he is how i imagine wolf lord Berek would look )


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Glad you like it. Hopefully I can get Slaine after his other works to do 2 or 3 more, for the sequells to the first novel.


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Glad you like it. Hopefully I can get Slaine after his other works to do 2 or 3 more, for the sequells to the first novel.



like it is an understatement ,
i just think GW should know about his work ,it's their loss


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Yer, I would just love to have him do the next two for me.


----------



## theyoutuber (Apr 17, 2010)

DAMN! Great job. I never was a fan of the space wolfs but that guy in the back, man he's out of his f*cking mind! I LOVE SPACE WOLFS!!!


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Lol, glad you like it mate, I converted you :victory:


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Lol, glad you like it mate, I converted you :victory:


----------



## FATHER NURGLE (Oct 10, 2009)

Brilliant Art Work Wish I Could Draw Like That :biggrin:


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

I think we all wish we could Nurgle, but I just hope I can get Slaine on board to help me with the next one. I would love to have his real name (What is it anyway?) inside my Novel when it is published.


----------

